# Show your pics! Funny/cute ways to sleep?



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

I bet every chihiahua owner has pictures of their fur-baby sleeping in funny or adorable ways. 

I'll start - here's Molly the Shrimp!









And Molly, being quite possessive of her mommy:









I'd love to see yours!


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Romeo showing it all off.
View attachment 40634



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

LadyDevlyn said:


> Romeo showing it all off.


Haha, adorable lil' man! I love his bald eagle toy!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sleepy chi...nothing cuter !


----------



## XMyloChihuahuaX (Jan 7, 2014)

Mylo always sleeps with his eyes half open lol 

View attachment 40658



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

A couple of my fave pics of Odie sleeping as a puppy 

On our way home from picking her up


Before her spay when she still had her umbilical hernia


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

These are adorable!

This is my favorite photo of Gidget passed out when she was a baby, looks like she had a rough night of partying, LOL









This one I love of her asleep in my hand









Asleep on sissy the day we brought her home









Chibi asleep when he was younger









Yoshi when he was younger


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Sleeping like three peas in a pod!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awww sleepy puppies are so adorable, they all melt my heart!!

Lynda, I'm gonna come steal ur 3 amigos! They are fashionistas even when they're sleeping, tooooo much cuteness!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awww sleepy puppies are so adorable, they all melt my heart!!
> 
> Lynda, I'm gonna come steal ur 3 amigos! They are fashionistas even when they're sleeping, tooooo much cuteness!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's how they "watch" TV! :foxes251:


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

Habanero in his Halloween best


----------



## DeaconsMom (Jan 12, 2014)

What cute sleepy pictures !


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awww I love the 2nd pic of Habby!! He looks like he's dreaming of dog treats!! Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mojo was hung over after daddy's surprise birthday party a couple years ago!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Always a daddy's girl, Lola bear!









Leo and his ggrrrrona as a pup!!









First road trip w mommy!









Leo about to pass out from learning now to walk on a harness









Short coats snuggle nap time in Chicago









Sleeping beauty 









Driving around wears Mimi out









Sibling love!












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Percy likes sleeping on his back and I see a lot of other chis do too.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu is a pro at sleeping! LOL

This was when she was sleeping so hard her head fell over! Hahaha


Playing cards makes her sleepy.


Her favorite way to sleep (Don't let the eyes fool you she's sound asleep).


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Lulu is a pro at sleeping! LOL
> 
> This was when she was sleeping so hard her head fell over! Hahaha
> 
> ...


That last pic of lulu is too funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awww I love the 2nd pic of Habby!! He looks like he's dreaming of dog treats!! Haha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He probably was, thanks! All these pictures are so cute! I wish i had a picture or video of Habby when he's on my lap when i'm at the computer desk. He falls asleep with his head up and it falls as he falls into a deep sleep.


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Zorana1125 said:


> Leo and his ggrrrrona as a pup!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shizzy and Molly have a grrrona too!




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

v


Lily loves sleeping like this on her dads legs


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

All of these are such cute pictures. They sure do love to sleep!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I love sleepy chis! They are angels when they are sleeping


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Many faces of my three, they usually end up peeking at me when I snap pics of them sleeping!


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Sleeping chi's!!!! All too cute

View attachment 40674

Arnies first evening with us

View attachment 40682

He crawled out of his blanket and twisted around!

View attachment 40690

And sometimes he sneaks on the bed, tucks himself under the duvet and rests his head on my pillow. Like a person!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

OMG this thread is cuteness overload! I'm loving it!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Kuzuri said:


> Haha, adorable lil' man! I love his bald eagle toy!


Yes, he loves his Eagle. It's actually supposed to be a keychain. He nabbed it from my daughter. It's from the Audubon Society bird collection and makes an Eagle screech when it's squeezed. Lol Romeo goes nuts over that sound. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

LadyDevlyn said:


> Romeo goes nuts over that sound.



Video plz! Shizzy and Molly had never had a squeaky toy before, until I bought the Grrrrona one - I think they both got a heart attack the first time Shizzy picked it up and it made a sound, haha. Now they love it and attack it like mad when it squeaks, but that first time was obviously unexpected, haha.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Molly takes her job as a lapdog very seriously!









She looks like either a shrimp or a cinnamon donut, curled up like that, haha.



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Another of my favorite sleepy pictures, this one of Sapphire.


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Jayda said:


> Another of my favorite sleepy pictures, this one of Sapphire.


Adorable! She's beautiful - and a pretty name to boot!


----------



## FlaHuahua (Jan 10, 2014)

Monkey sleeping


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

All these pictures are just too cute, chihuahua's are the cutest sleepers.


----------



## DaintyDolly (Nov 25, 2013)

View attachment 40738
hehe fifi sleeps like this a lot  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Seeing if this photobucket thing works. Kendall sleeping http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...2-2E6D-4827-9366-BFCFFEF2D46B_zpsm9hr41hx.jpg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Braxton http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...2-198B-43AB-9A70-AFF2675D368C_zpstu373d7t.jpg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sleeping beautyhttp://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae17/meoshyah83/Mobile%20Uploads/9C042C51-A5EA-4B10-9109-8AFCC97A3973_zpszttgokhr.jpg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

These are the pictures ChiLuv04 wanted to show: 








Kendall









Braxton









Sleeping beauty.

Such lovely pics! <3 I ADORE the sleeping beauty one - too adorable!
Kendall


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

More of Molly!








Did she sniff her feet and passed out from the smell? 









:love9: My baby girl~ :love9:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kuzuri said:


> These are the pictures ChiLuv04 wanted to show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See thanks! I wax having some trouble uploading my pics. I had to delete my photobucket app then download it again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kuzuri said:


> More of Molly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Molly is so pretty. I love her pink collar!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> See thanks! I wax having some trouble uploading m0y pics. I had to delete my photobucket app then download it again.


Ahh, that stinks! The easiest way to insert pictures here is to right-click on the pic you want to insert, and either click "view image" and then copy the URL in the address bar when you're viewing the image, or right click and then click "copy image location" - this is in firefox, I'm not sure how it works in other browsers, but I have a feeling it's kind of the same procedure. Once you have the link, you can either insert image tags yourself - [ img ] image link [ / img ] (without the spaces) or use the "insert image" function in advanced reply.

Hope this is somewhat understandable and not a bunch of gibberish, haha.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

I love all these pics of sleeping Chis 
I will be able to add my own sleeping beauty soon 



x


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Molly is so pretty. I love her pink collar!


I totally missed this, haha. Thank you - I love the collar! It has bling on it!  Shizzy has a purple one!




TobyChi said:


> I love all these pics of sleeping Chis
> I will be able to add my own sleeping beauty soon
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see! :love9:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kuzuri said:


> I totally missed this, haha. Thank you - I love the collar! It has bling on it!  Shizzy has a purple one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purple is my favorite color! You'll have to post a pic of Shizzy modeling her purple collar.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

This is how they're sleeping now. D'awwww~ <3













Chiluv04 said:


> Purple is my favorite color! You'll have to post a pic of Shizzy modeling her purple collar.[/color]


Haha, Shizzy's color is purple. Molly's is pink, which suits her the best, while Shizzy, being blue merle, looks better in purple. I just bought a bunch of doggie necklaces for them both, in both purple and pink - I'll try and take a few pics of Shiz and Molly wearing them.

As for the color - Just for you!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kuzuri said:


> This is how they're sleeping now. D'awwww~ <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That purple looks awesome with shizzy's coloring. And awe....Molly looks so small. I can't wait to get my little Ava. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

View attachment 40953


Sleepy Lily


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

View attachment 40961


View attachment 40969


This really is the cutest thread ever. Sleepy chi's are just the best!


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

i have loads, but here are just a few of them


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Lilys Mum said:


> View attachment 40961
> 
> 
> View attachment 40969


She's SO pretty! Such adorable pics, too! :love9:


----------



## MarineChicShara (Jan 28, 2013)

My littlest baby, Chance after surgery...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

roxy2013 said:


> i have loads, but here are just a few of them
> 
> 
> __
> ...


That's some serious cuddle time going on in this pic! Lol...too cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lilys Mum said:


> View attachment 40961
> 
> 
> View attachment 40969
> ...


This is the cutest pic! I love the curly ear fluff!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

she is my princess, i am so happy to have her in my life,


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

View attachment 41129

View attachment 41137

View attachment 41145



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Too much cuteness going on here lol! I love sleeping chi's 

A few of Charlie 

View attachment 41201


View attachment 41209


View attachment 41217


View attachment 41225


View attachment 41233





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Apparently, Shizzy can sleep through anything.  














I<3Charlie-chi said:


> A few of Charlie


Aww, he looks like a sweetheart! I love his color!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

And a couple of Bailey

View attachment 41241


View attachment 41249





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Kuzuri said:


> Aww, he looks like a sweetheart! I love his color!


He is! Thank you  x


----------



## mdycus09 (Jan 19, 2014)

Annabelle


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Isabella

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

mdycus09 said:


> Annabelle


Cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lily fast asleep


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------

